# Son of Death Ride



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.sonofdeathride.com/4436.htmlAnyone that had plans for doing this ride on the 26th of August had better check the rides website. It has been put off for at least 2 weeks, and stands a chance of not being held at all this year. Permit problems with the Forest Service it seems.


----------

